# My New St5 Forum Watch



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'd like to show you (at last) the result of more than an year forum project:










39 mm. case, pie-pan dial, blue dial...

Movement is vintage Seagull ST5:










It's a long story, but the final is really beauty:





































Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That is very cool miroman. :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats bloody awful, it looks terrible on your wrist, send it to me so i can get rid of it for you :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's actually pretty nice. What forum is that?

And I have a really hard time with blue watches, I would have changed that strap to something brown in a heart beat :lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i think it was the wus forum watch


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

not bad at all, and i too am not usually a blue fan, might change the strap though if it were mine.

no date window - that is always a good starting point.

:thumbup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice! Is the dial metallic with a kind of sheen?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

blue blue electric blue nice dial

bowie


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Due discussing there were many contradictions about the dial color, so there were made four different colors - white, blue, black (all sun-burst) and red (fading color):










Also two types of seconds hand - arrow and meatball:










Here are some examples from other members:




























I really prefer blue. The only dilemma was fading red - it's clear vintage "Chinese" look. But the blue has advantages - the crossing lines are less visible and discreet (but still exist, while on the red they are missing), also combination with silver markers/hand is best with blue.

About the strap - it's not included in the project, only two buckles (18 and 20 mm). It's my choice - tried brown, tried black (both with white and blue stitch), but I like most the blue. It's just a matter of taste.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I like the red on the renderings but on real life it has a huge black halo. And it's a shame it doesn't have the crosshair dial like the others.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I also like the red, very unusual!


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

JoT said:


> I also like the red, very unusual!


Not so unusual for Chinese dial 














































But I still prefer blue 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It could be the light, as I imagine those are some sort of iridescent paint kind of thing, but the Shanghai is the sort of thing I was talking about. The dial looks mostly red and the black/dark red starts very near the edges. That Wus project one looks almost like HAL from 2001 :lol:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

If I could choose any of those options, I'd go for the exact one that you chose - blue dial with the arrow seconds hand.

Very nice and congratulations.


----------

